# FIA GT Pics from Silverstone



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Taken on the Saturday of the FIA GT championships down at Silverstone. Weather was pretty good, and it was the first time I'd used my Nikon D80 with the new Nikon 70-300VR lens I bought especially for this kind of stuff. :thumb:

The mrs kindly bought me a new Tamrac bag so I could get all three lenses in with the longest lens attached to the body and still have room for the lens hoods.

Lenses used on the day were Nikon 70-300VR for the on track shots and the ever flexible Sigma 18-200 OS for the pitlane shots.

Hope you guys approve.

Checking out the track before the race









Supercharged Jag [hell this was noisy!]









Even getting a quick detail before going out on track :thumb:









The bigs boys were there, current champs in the GT1 class iirc


















They even look after the trucks during race weekend! Look at these wheels and tyres. 


















Ferrari boys parked right next door



























These guys looked promising on the day and ended up winning the first race GT3 class


















Other big names stood out in the paddock



























On to the track shots

Abbey corner approaching bridge 


















One from the pit straight grandstand









Exit of club corner towards Abbey



























A few jaunty angles again on the banking at the exit of club


























































































Winning car GT3 class on Saturday on the cool down lap









Hope you guys approve.

Thanks for looking, James


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

Great shots mate


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

very nice - heard the racing in my garden but didnt go this time. Some cracking panning shots there. Did you get a press or pit pass?


----------



## edthedrummer (May 30, 2007)

i was there working at that meet!!! didn't get any pictures of the F3's then?Not good enough for you? Pah...

I think you'll find all the teams vehicles get cleaned, they have to be immaculate, i think thats part of the rules, seriously. 

But that Vitaphone team are something else. if you got a chance to look inside the garage, the floor was carpeted, with a section of laminate wood for the car to stand on. 

Immense series, look forward to the other rounds i'll be doing supporting them in F3.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Good pics. Those Aston DBR9's look stunning...


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Great pictures!


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Bigpikle said:


> very nice - heard the racing in my garden but didnt go this time. Some cracking panning shots there. Did you get a press or pit pass?


Thanks for the comments Damon. 
No, its free paddock access, so you virtually go where you like, pit lane is closed though.

Surprisingly there werent loads of people there, so I managed to get a couple of good spots on the banking elevated above the fencing.:thumb:


----------



## siphoto (Apr 20, 2009)

Good shots. You certainly have your panning with slow shutterspeeds down. :thumb:


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

edthedrummer said:


> i was there working at that meet!!! didn't get any pictures of the F3's then?Not good enough for you? Pah...


I was shopping for diecast models with my little lad and then eating my dinner in the grandstand when the F3's were out, sorry Ed.

I managed a couple of shots thro the pit fence from the paddock as they were going out. Havent uploaded them to photobucket though.


----------



## KleenChris (Apr 4, 2008)

Great pics thanks for posting :thumb:


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

siphoto said:


> Good shots. You certainly have your panning with slow shutterspeeds down. :thumb:


Cheers. I had my new 300mm lens and most during the day were taken at about 135mm.  Didnt have to go too slow because I was still reasonably close. Shutter speeds of 1/250th and 1/320th sec came out really well. Even a couple of 1/500th shots still showed some motion.

That said, the green DB9, first track shot was shot at 300mm and 1/150th sec.

Really happy with that one.


----------



## lego_man (Mar 29, 2007)

Shaweet!!:thumb: 

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## pdv40 (Sep 11, 2008)

edthedrummer said:


> I think you'll find all the teams vehicles get cleaned, they have to be immaculate, i think thats part of the rules, seriously.


Thems the rules! The organisers fine you for dirty support vehicles, if your trucks aren't lined up parallel to the garages and in symmetry with everyone elses, and untidy garages.

ETA: Superb pics btw :thumb:


----------



## samZR (Feb 3, 2009)

my old man went to this and loved it, he went on the friday and stayed all weekend.

iv been silverstone twice, thruxton once. both for the GT class and iv also been to le mans, that was awesome ! i want to see some BTCC this season though !

great pics BTW


----------



## Serious Performance (Oct 26, 2005)

Great pics! I'm not camera savvy but they look great .

Went on the Sunday and while the racing wasn't too bad, there just seemed to be no atmosphere there whatsoever imho which was a real shame.


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

You're right Alex, there was zero atmosphere. Apart from the pit straight and brooklands complex it was almost like a ghost town on saturday.

Thanks for the comments fellas. :thumb:


----------



## edthedrummer (May 30, 2007)

pdv40 said:


> Thems the rules! The organisers fine you for dirty support vehicles, if your trucks aren't lined up parallel to the garages and in symmetry with everyone elses, and untidy garages.
> 
> ETA: Superb pics btw :thumb:


Yep, thought as much, wasn't 100% because i don't think we're massively anal like that in British F3


----------



## Judas (Jul 3, 2008)

gr8 pics - well done m8


----------



## anty (May 15, 2006)

amazing set ! :thumb:

i would love to give this a try and my local circuit is brands hatch. but to be honest, i am not very sure where to start. do i just check the calender and just get a normal ticket ? will this allow me in areas such as the pits to take pictures etcetc ?


----------



## Serious Performance (Oct 26, 2005)

You could try a show like Modified Live on June 28th (I'm sponsoring the Show & Shine hence know it's on! lol)... Theres Time Attack, Drifting etc so a fairly broad set of cars / racing going on.

Hope that helps .


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

anty said:


> amazing set ! :thumb:
> 
> i would love to give this a try and my local circuit is brands hatch. but to be honest, i am not very sure where to start. do i just check the calender and just get a normal ticket ? will this allow me in areas such as the pits to take pictures etcetc ?


All my pics were taken from locations accessible after buying a normal ticket.:thumb:


----------



## Mike V (Apr 7, 2007)

Nice clean pans, good job!:thumb:


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Cheers Mike


----------



## Mike V (Apr 7, 2007)

Taking a second look at the pictures I think you did pretty well considering you weren't track side. I have been to Silverstone a few times and it can be a real pain to get good shots because of the damn fence Cheekily I found that you can get right up to the fence at Abbey and depending on your lens you can just about squeeze it through the fence.


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

^^^

up on the banking at abbey and you can see over the top of the fencing. :thumb:


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

Some real nice shots there James :thumb: Don't know how I missed these first time round.

It's the Renault World Series today @ Silverstone isn't it? I was hoping to go but had last minute duties to attend too


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Jim W said:


> Some real nice shots there James :thumb: Don't know how I missed these first time round.
> 
> It's the Renault World Series today @ Silverstone isn't it? I was hoping to go but had last minute duties to attend too


Thanks Jim 

Every man and his dog will be at RWS cos its free. 

If they had to put their hand in their pocket to pay just a quid, I bet half of them wouldnt go.


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

:thumb:

Keep your eyes/ears open for the next open track session at Cadwell. We'll get James _RSCos across and have an evening over there


----------



## FALCONGTHO (Apr 7, 2007)

If I took those pics I would be very pleased sir.Then again,Im very easily pleased.Nice work..Got any others to add?


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

FALCONGTHO said:


> If I took those pics I would be very pleased sir.Then again,Im very easily pleased.Nice work..Got any others to add?


Thanks :thumb:

Er....not really got any more pics to add.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Some great shots there


----------



## james_RScos (Mar 13, 2006)

Nice Panning James, some great shoots.


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

james_RScos said:


> Nice Panning James, some great shoots.


Cheers James, I was looking at your RS owners meet pics over at the Newark Air Museum- some good shots there.

I think Jim W is teeing us to get the cameras out over at Cadwell in a few weeks time?? Be good to meet up mate.


----------

